# Pictures from todays meet at Modena Cars



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry - not many of the Skylines, I was too busy drooling at all the exotic toys 

This thing was obscene!  









































































Thats a big engine!










Stunning










But better in yellow 










What I would give for one of these!




























Arty farty shot!




























Retro!  










Oh yes, The Skylines! 



















Scary side view mirror shot!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry - double post!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOAH MAMA! great shots mate!!!  :smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice pics  just going through mine and I think I took almost every angle that you did  Was I supposed to be taking Skyline pics as well?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

-C- said:


>



Did you know that this belongs to Jay Kay?


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

OMG! look at the size of that koenigsegg gearshifter


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Nice pics Chris*

I also took plenty and will put them up later.A slightly diff perspective on some shots,so hopefully shouldnt repeat.
Ged....sorry mate,why did i not see you there.? Did you go to the pub after?

Anyway,another cool day.Very funny ride after leaving Modena.Its amazing how so many Skyline drivers have such poor sense of direction,but made for some very amusing antics and moments.Every time i looked in my mirror,all i could see was a lovely side-on shot of James,practising his drifting,and when he did finally get infront of me,albeit going the cheats way round a "T" junction,continued to pean the front of my car with stones.   James...youre a nutter!!.....
Shaun(r33gtstman)...have a good trip,and say hello to the guys over there.Have a ride in Klaus's 34 for me mate. :smokin: 
A most enjoyable day.Thanks to Modena for opening up for us with such awesome cars,and to the 350Z guys and their superb cars for inviting us.Funny how they got to the pub first though


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes a great day out  getting from Modena to the pub was, erm... interesting!!!  but all adds to the day out! atleast it wasnt raining!

here are a few pics, the rest are all on... www.matt-payne.com


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

niiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeee

but it was more like '' show and shine '' competition for the skylines

hehe

Ent


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Ged....sorry mate,why did i not see you there.? Did you go to the pub after?



No I didn't go to the pub, made my way home as my girlfriend was going out a bit later. Did see you leave but didn't see you there.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*yeh you did!*

I was the twat with the tripod.Reckon i got in at least 98% of peoples way


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Doh! Did see you there, wondered why somebody was bringing a tripod in  

Did anyone see in Jay Kay's Miura a sock behind the drivers seat? I think my girlfriend was getting ready to nick it, just in case it was his


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*At last,i managed to find some time*

Here are a few of todays photos.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v19/blitzen/Modena day/
This is probably my favourite shot








Funniest moment of the day had to be James fitting in the Lambo,or was it Claire eating James' dinner by mistake.......hehe,pmsl... :smokin:


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

paul creed said:


> Anyway,another cool day.Very funny ride after leaving Modena.Its amazing how so many Skyline drivers have such poor sense of direction,but made for some very amusing antics and moments.


Er yeah - sorry about that 

I was leading witht he postcode in my sat nav - but the postcode area was bloody miles out from where the pub actually was!! 

Still - we didn't cause much probs 










 LMAO!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Sneezy said:


> OMG! look at the size of that koenigsegg gearshifter


Apparantly its while the driver can get used to the gearbox. Afterwards they fit a shorter version 

Silly thing is with that car - its been there weeks and the owner still hasn't come to collect it


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

pictures = many smiles and thorts repeating 'must have skyline, bayside blue is fit''must have skyline, bayside blue is fit''must have skyline, bayside blue is fit''must have skyline, bayside blue is fit'

do u think the koieng was trying to compensate with the gear 'nob' that big lol


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

The gear nob was huge!!! The chap said they were standard and easier to change gear...I just blurted out "That's IS a big nob" and Im not going to live this down either..


----------



## Holmsey24 (Aug 18, 2004)

That Koeniggs thingy me bobs gear knob has been robbed of of an Austin Allegro Vanden Plas.

Can anyone see any wood effect plastic?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Well JK wont be picking up his Muira*

Just been banned again for 6 months for speeding...... :smokin:


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

paul creed said:


> Just been banned again for 6 months for speeding...... :smokin:


Sorry to hear that, even though I dont know you, you have my sympathy coz. i been there and my ban was for only two weeks!
How and where did this come about?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hiya*



car1tref said:


> Sorry to hear that, even though I dont know you, you have my sympathy coz. i been there and my ban was for only two weeks!
> How and where did this come about?


You do know me actually.I stood there chatting to you at Japfest for quite a while.We were both admiring the Black R34 GTR with the liquidart graphics.
Anyway,thanks for the concern,but it wasnt me that got banned.It was Jay K from Jamiriqui.As it was his red Muira at Modena,thought it was quite apt to hear he had a 6 month ban today.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry Paul- I'm very bad with names but if I saw you again- no probs.
Thank God it wasnt you that got done!!!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Interestling enough as we are talking about Jamiriqaui (or however it's spelt  he went to the same highschool as I did. It's a shame that when I bribred the librarian to find his student records nothing was found.  

Awesome photos from everyone, Koenigsegg looks beautiful!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some more pictures of the 350Z/GTROC day at Modena Cars


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Great Pics*

Cheers John :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Someone has knicked my Avitar!   
I have been cloned!!!!    

SkyJawa, give me the key back please!  

Oh,....... and nice car.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Scott said:


> Someone has knicked my Avitar!
> I have been cloned!!!!
> 
> SkyJawa, give me the key back please!
> ...


 Shouldn't be available to pick then


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Like I wrote the program!  

For 4 1/2 years thats been my GT-R Register trade mark! 

Bad show!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott said:


> For 4 1/2 years thats been my GT-R Register trade mark!


'bout bloody time you changed it then!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol, yeah, and technically he didn't actually steal it, seeing as you can choose it from the avatar list


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

skymania said:


> lol, yeah, and technically he didn't actually steal it, seeing as you can choose it from the avatar list


thats what i meant!!!!!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 2.0 KB (whichever is smaller)."

What kind of poxy size is that to use our own


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmm pink


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

that koenigsegg ccr is to die for!!!!

The colour!


----------



## adamgtr (Jun 25, 2004)

i loved the koenigsegg whe i first saw it and i still love it. maybe next year


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Damn...I hope I win the lottery!   

Some lovely motors there :smokin:


----------

